# حصري فالسعودية ^^



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

فقط في السعوديه: إذا أحد عصب عليك..يقول(شف أنا مأآبي آحلف بس أقسم بالله)






من الجمل السعوديه اللي مالها معنى "أنا اذا عصبت عصبت" لا ياشيخ.يعني إذا عصبت بتنام مثلا





من الجمل السعوديه اللي مالها معنى :|[ وآللھ لو إني آيش ] :| آيش اللي لو انك آيش ؟ :ههههههههههه

فقط في السعوديه 
اذا شآفوآ واحد ولد نعمة 
قآلوآ لا يغرك ترآه موب 
مرتآح نفسيآ :
الله أكبر :
تكفى إحنا الي تقطعنا 
من الراحه النفسيه





الجمله السعوديه الجديده إللي مالها معنى ( عطني نفس المقاس بس أكبر شوي ) =))

فقط في السعوديه ،! آذآ تجمعوآ في البر كل كلامهم عن الجن :| لدرجة ان الجني يستغرب من النصب !!

الجمله السعوديه الوحيده اللي مالها معنى (خلآص انا اذا هذا اعطيك خبر) طيب وشو هذآ

فقط في السعوديه الواحد يقعد مع اهله ويقول بقولكم لغز واللي يعرف الجواب يسكت :/ ليش قايل اللغز ؟

رأى رجل غلاماً يشرب الماء بيده اليسرى 
فقال له : عجباً يا غلام هل انت أيسر ؟
فقال الغلام : لأ .. أنا توشيبا :| 

فضحك الجميع و عآشوا بسرورٍ و فرح و كذآ​


----------



## جوو الرياض (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: حصري فالسعودية ^^*

هههههههههههههه لا تعليق 

الف شكر دانه


----------

